# Nächste Antiviren Programm Test



## Balder (10. Februar 2010)

*Nächste Antiviren Programm Test*

Moin.
Ich wollte einmal nachfragen ob denn schon etwas bekannt ist, wann ihr denn mal wieder Antiviren Programm oder ganze Security Suiten testet?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nächste Antiviren Programm Test*



Balder schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich wollte einmal nachfragen ob denn schon etwas bekannt ist, wann ihr denn mal wieder Antiviren Programm oder ganze Security Suiten testet?



Hi,
nach aktuellem Stand erst wieder gegen Ende des Jahres. Gibt es einen Scanner, der dich besonders interessiert?

Marco


----------



## Chrno (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nächste Antiviren Programm Test*

Mich würde mal Comodo interessieren, das gibt es ja kostenlos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nächste Antiviren Programm Test*

Mich würde interessieren, wie man Sophos mit Performance kombiniert...
Bislang hab ich nicht mal rausgefunden, wie man den Schrott abschalten kann, aber ich bin verpflichtet, es zu nutzen


----------



## Chrno (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nächste Antiviren Programm Test*

Ich glaub für Sophos ist das Interesse sehr gering (zumindest für die Klientel hier), da es ja nicht an Endkunden, wie wir es sind verkauft wird.


----------



## Balder (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nächste Antiviren Programm Test*



PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hi,
> nach aktuellem Stand erst wieder gegen Ende des Jahres. Gibt es einen Scanner, der dich besonders interessiert?
> 
> Marco


Danke für die Antwort.
Mein Interesse würde nur auf die 4 großen liegen 
In meinen Augen wären dies Gdata, Kaspersky , Bitdefender und Antivir.
Neben Erkennungsrate ist mir natürlich die Performance wichtig.
Schade das es erst so spät dazu kommt.


----------



## ile (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nächste Antiviren Programm Test*

Norton


----------



## Naumo (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Nächste Antiviren Programm Test*

mcih würde der NEUE avast 5.0 interessieren ob sich da was zum vorgänger 4.8 ausschlaggebend verbessert/verschlechtert hat ausser das interface. könnte man ja in nem kurzen review am rande dazuschreiben


----------

